# Tippecanoe Steam and Gas Power Show



## DougM (Sep 19, 2010)

August 1-3
Tippecanoe Steam and Gas Power Show

Held at the Tippecanoe County Amphitheater - 4449 State Road 43 North, West Lafayette IN 47906. Feature is John Deere tractors, equipment, and gas engines. Daily activities include threshing, sawmill, shingle making, corn shelling and grinding, blacksmith, craft demonstrations, tractor games, and flea market. Garden tractor pull at 3:00 pm on Saturday. Musical entertainment on Friday at 6:00 pm. Primitive camping on grounds. Camping also available at Prophetstown State Park.

Admission is $5 per person over the age of 10. $5 charge per day for golf carts along with proof of insurance.

Visit www.tsgpai.org for details, contacts, and pictures of past shows.


----------

